# Red Bumps on Belly



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Any ideas about what these could be? Malcolm has been itching a lot, and now has these bumps:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you introduced a new protein? Looks like an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Have you introduced a new protein? Looks like an allergic reaction to something.


He's been getting some beef, which is new-ish, but the itching started before that. I've given benadryl for the past couple of days, which didn't make a noticeable difference.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmmm, I would keep an eye on it but you might want to get a skin scraping done. Any chance of fleas? or any detergent or shampoo changes?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Verdict from the vet (we walked over to weigh the dogs, and she squeezed us in when I mentioned the rash): bacterial dermatosis. Should be pretty easy to clear up!

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

can i just add ,my bulldog had been itching,red bumps ,sore pits for 10 months she itched so much at 1 point that it turned into bacterial derm which is caused by the scratching ,once cleared she still itched ,the only way to stop any secondary infection was to put a tshirt on her ,the trigger itching could be down to an allergic reaction to something so just keep a food diary this is what i did ,i know the foods that start her itching now,but she still itches at times but we think its more ocd that allergy lol


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I just wonder if it's as lily suggested. It may be bacterial dermatitis now; but chances are it started out as some type of allergic reaction. Khan gets them quite often when he comes in contact with a lot of things. This is what Khan's underbelly looks like right now! Poor guy. He is allergic to Cedar, and when Thor was visiting he has a cedar bed in his crate. Although Khan never went into the crate (he's too big) I never even thought about the oil being all over Thor. So when they were playing and Khan had his mouth all over Thor's neck, he was still coming in contact with the cedar. I've been giving him benadryl and it's helping; but I ended taking him in for a really mild steroid shot so he could get some quick relief


----------

